# C59 Bottm Bracket Cable Routling?



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

A friend of mine has just bought a C59 frame and he's having trouble routing the cable under the bottom bracket. He reckons the front shifter cable touches the frame. Anybody else come across this?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, there is a thread called "How is this not a problem" about it in the frames section. 

Fix is to buy a proper cable guide with longer guide for front derailleur cable. My neighbour has a C59 and got a new, proper, guide at the local bike shop.

Sad that Colnago couldn't spend an extra fifty cents for the right ones.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that, I did see the thread but I didn't read. I cant find it now though, was it definitley in the frames section?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Google is the best way to find threads here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/how-not-problem-344658.html


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for that. It looks like he needs a Campagnolo cable guide. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------

